# Custom Business Label



## mshanks24 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am new to this site, but I am starting a t shirt company with a friend and pumped about it. Only think I am having a ton of trouble figuring out is how to get our own personal label for our clothing line. Ex. we do not want our shirt saying haynes, but instead saying out company name. We want to get a great quality athletic shirt with our tag and our customization. Can yall please help us out as we are having trouble with tag customization. Do we need to go foreign like from China or should we just drive to a local t shirt shop and talk to them? thanks!


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

there are several ways to do this. To save your self some trouble you might want to purchase tear away labels. A lot of brands sell their blanks like this now.

Option one. Screen print your label. Your contracted screen printer can do this just like they print on your shirts. Pros, it looks cool and you don't have any work to do. Cons, it can add a bit more cost to your apparel, around a dollar each.

Option two. Heat press your own tag. You can purchase a hat heat press for a couple hundred bucks and order pre made labels that you customize. Pros, looks awesome very inexpensive. Cons, requires some labor.

My company does option two and our customers actually compliment us on it often.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Matty:

You can also have new woven or printed labels made and sew them in. You can get 25,000 labels (5k for each standard size S-XXL) pretty cheaply depending on the size and image for the label. Most will be $500 - $800. Removing the existing label and sewing a new one in will cost you about $0.25 - $0.50 per shirt depending on the shop and the size of the order.

Another option is to pad print the label. You will need to pay for the tag image to be made on a cliche, and that will run anywhere from $100 - $250 depending on the size. Pad printing is cheaper per unit, and most printers will handle this for you for about $0.15 - $0.20 each.

Screen-printing will give you the most flexibility as you don't need to have any permanent labels or prep work made so you can customize your brand more frequently. This will essentially cost the same as another location, but you will need to remove the tag prior to running. Alstyle makes a great shirt for that with its tear away label.

One of the best ideas if seen lately is using a big QR code for the inside neck label with the size info underneath. The QR code links to the brands website. This was screenprinted and looked great. 

Good luck,

-M


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

The QR codes seems to be loosing steam pretty fast. Unless they get some sort of 2nd wind, I think they will go the way of MySpace... Still there, but ..... ehhh.... 

however, that is still cool and unique. Our company uses a hat heat press and ends up paying about 11 cents per label, and our customers love it. Here's an example. Thermal L/S - And This We'll Defend - Black and Silver

This picture will change in a few days as we're updating the photos. But the label is genuine.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Daniel:

I don't know about QR codes losing steam. I see them everywhere, and we've printed about six or seven orders this month alone with them as either full size images or as a locker patch below the back neck.

A big trend I see is companies using them to direct traffic for them as Facebook "Like" campaigns, especially bars and restaurants.

I've also seen them sewn on the sides of baseball hats twice this past week.

Maybe in your area they are diminishing, but from my point of view it seems to be gaining steam as more and more people are adopting smart phones and have the ability to scan.

-M


----------

